# SAP Front License Plate Bracket



## JNeg13GTO (May 2, 2012)

Due to a hydroplaning incident, my front bumper cover was repainted and the body shop offered to do extra work since I sourced the parts stupid CHEAP thought my dealership. 

I opted for the SAP fascia. Due to my error, I did not think to tell them to fill In the old license plate bracket drilled holes. I could ask him to paint it again (that's the only way he'll do it), but he's already being freaking awesome and going out of his way by rolling my fenders & quarters, getting and painting SAP fascia and grilles, painting my hood scoops, and painting my OEM rear diffuser (it was scratched)--all at NO cost to me, just as long as I get the word out of how legit and quality his work is.

Does anyone know where I can source a SAP bracket or something similar that I can mount in the SAME location as the original OEM bracket? I have researched and discovered that they are pretty rare--but saw that some people get lucky too... Thanks!!


----------



## JNeg13GTO (May 2, 2012)

Found one!


----------

